# "Claire the Hare" Rabbit Doll with Dress PDF Knitting Pattern



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

Rabbit Doll with Dress INSTANT DOWNLOAD PDF PATTERN
$11.99

Currently available on Etsy since we are currently updating our website: http://www.etsy.com/listing/189763054/thread-bears-claire-the-hare-knit-pdf?ref=pr_shop

"Claire the Hare" is a vintage-style knitted rabbit doll who fits perfectly in little arms, measuring 16" from head to toe. Her long, lanky body, shapely limbs, and detailed face make for a truly unique design. Her little overall Springtime dress has crisscross straps across the back and a tiny pocket at her hip. Once knitted, this doll makes a perfect softie for most kids and doubles as an adorable bedroom décor accessory when not in use.

Pattern includes detailed instructions, color photos, and suggestions.

This PDF pattern gives instructions for making the complete doll and dress. The pattern is perfect for any knitter who knows how to do techniques such as: k2tog, ssk, kfb, psso. The doll and dress are both knitted in the round and have no seams, which makes it a quick and easy project. You will need a PDF viewer installed on your computer to download the file.

Materials
*2 Skeins Knit Picks Wool of the Andes Sport (100% Peruvian Highland Wool; 50g = 137yds) in Dove Heather
*1 Skein Knit Picks Wool of the Andes Sport Blossom Heather; or comparable sport weight yarns.
*3 yds tapestry wool or fingering weight yarn in complimenting color for nose and eyes

Tools
*Four Size 3 US Double Pointed Needles, or size needed to obtain gauge.
*4 Same-color Stitch Markers, 1 Stitch Marker in contrasting color.
*Stitch Holder (or small safety pin)
*Tapestry Needle
*High Quality Fiber Fill
*Waste yarn

Gauge 7 sts=1"

Finished Length = 16"

Recommended for children ages 3 and older.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

She's so sweet and sure to be somebody's best friend.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

She is beautiful.Love her little dress.Great work.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love her! So well done! :thumbup:


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Love the Bunny.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

The bunny is soooooo cute and adorable!!!! I love those ears and long legs. Too cute!!!! Whoops, I almost missed the tail it is peeking out. Lol!! ;0)


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Clare is absolutely perfect!


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful bunny.


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

Thanks so much, everyone!!  Glad you like her.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Adorable.


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

That is precious!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Livingwaters said:


> That is precious!


 :thumbup:


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Absolutely adorable. Someone would really treasure thisxx


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## elproct (Nov 24, 2012)

So huggable!!!


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

Fine I looked at it a couple more times and bought it it's so stinking sweet lol


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

Livingwaters said:


> Fine I looked at it a couple more times and bought it it's so stinking sweet lol


haha Well, Thanks! I hope you enjoy making it, and be sure to share it with us when it's all done!! 

Thanks again, everyone, for looking!!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Wonderful and so much fun for someone.


----------

